# Breezy Point & White Birch



## Michael (Jul 7, 2008)

We just returned from spending 4th of July week at White Birch at Breezy Point.  The White Birch units are nice and worthy of their gold crown status.  I wasn't overly enamored with Breezy Point as a whole.  I was surprised that a resort this size did not have an outdoor pool other than the "big lake".  The new indoor pool and hot tub at White Birch is very nice, but it is hard to be inside when the weather is gorgeous in the Minnesota Summer.

Since we own at Causeway on Gull, we utilized our day-use privilege and used their outdoor pool/jacuzzi most days.

Breezy Point has many different units/phases/associations.  Which are the nicest sections and which should you stay away from as an exchanger?

- Michael


----------



## klynn (Jul 7, 2008)

The Pelican Bay units have an outdoor pool.  If you stay in one of the units at Pelican Bay or Marina Bay you will have access to the outdoor pool.


----------



## eakhat (Jul 7, 2008)

*Breezy Point*

I've stayed at Breezy Point four times in three different places and visited friends in another place; I've also stayed at Causeway on Gull three times.  I prefer Causeway even though it doesn't have as many amenities.  

At Breezy Point, I disliked staying in the place on the hill with the swimming pool (behind the gift store).  I believe it is called something like Highplace.  I had an interior unit, and it drove me nuts not to have natural light.  I also  stayed in a unit right on the lake, and I stayed in a unit along the drive coming into Breezy on the golf course.  Both of the units were nice but not spectacular.  It was nice to be right on the water; and the golf course unit had a hot tub on the deck, which was nice.  Our friends had a big place, and it was very nice.  The place was off to the left just before the marina area (not on the main road).

Breezy Point has so many different names so I can't tell you the names of the places at which we stayed.  White Birch looks very nice, and some relatives stayed there last summer and really enjoyed the place.


----------



## Michael (Jul 7, 2008)

*Pelican Bay/Marina Bay*

Klynn -

What are the units like in Pelican Bay/Marina Bay?

By the way, that is another thing that I found unusual about Breezy Point is the amenities are different depending on where you stay.  At most resorts, the amenities are available to all phases.  For instance, we were unable to use the indoor pool/waterslide by Pelican Square.  When we checked in, we were told that the only outdoor pool the resort had was the "big lake".  So, obviously, the outdoor pool available to Pelican/Marina Bay guests wasn't available to us, either.

- Michael


----------



## klynn (Jul 7, 2008)

You stayed at Breezy Point "Resort" which consists of White Birch Estates, Eagles Nest, and Pelican Cove.  The other timeshare is called Breezy Point "Timeshare" which consists of the Chalets, Pelican Pines, Breezy Center, Pelican Bay, Pelican Greens, Pelican Woods, High Village, Point Condo, Point Place, Pelican Shores, and Marina Bay.  The facilities at Pelican Center are only available to the people staying at Breezy Point Timeshare (not Breezy Point Resort).

I think the units at White Birch and Eagles Nest are nicer than the Breezy Point Timeshare units.  However, I really like being on the lake and therefore I usually trade into the lakeside units.

I think the units at Pelican Bay and Marina Bay are nice just because you get to be lakeside.  However, they are not as nice inside as White Birch and Eagles Nest.  I used to own a 3BR at White Birch.  Now I own a July week in a 2BR at Marina Bay.  

If you want to be on the lake you need to stay in a lakeside Chalet (there are only 2), Breezy Center, Pelican Bay, Marina Bay, or Pelican Shores.  These are the Breezy Point Timeshare units.  The only units Breezy Point Resort has on the lake is Pelican Cove.

This used to be all one resort until several years ago when there was a falling out between the developer and Narveson management.


----------



## klynn (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you spend any time down at the beach?


----------



## janapur (Jul 7, 2008)

We are here now and have exchanges for the whole family including White Birch, Eagle's Nest, Marina Bay, Point Place and High Village. It is interesting how people (even in my family) prefer different locations for different reasons. My brother and his family really like High Village for end of day swimming where they can watch the kids from the poolside unit. We don't care for the golf course units (White Birch and Eagle's Nest) while that is the favorite of my folks. The units are newer, but it's a good distance from the lake. We have not used a pool the entire week, as we prefer Point Place for the spacious grounds, beach and play area.

Breezy does have challenges being so diverse. However, once you learn the layout, it's very nice to have so many options.


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 7, 2008)

Last summer we stayed in a 2 br in Pelican Bay and it was 1375 sq ft--two story with a loft and enclosed jacuzzi room.  Not new but  'cabin' type decor.  It was very nice to have use of the outside pool, pelican center, and view of the lake.  In two weeks we check into Marina Bay in a 3br unit that is actually smaller than the 2br at Pelican Bay--it is 1000 sq ft but has a garage.
If you have an exchange on hold and call the resort with the day of the week you check in, the number of people it sleeps, and full/partial kitchen they can tell you which unit you will be exchanging into.  We did not do alot at Breezy point--but used it as a base for the area.  We took our own boat so explored alot of the other lakes, went to Nisswa for the turtle races and farmers market, went to Brainerd for a baseball game etc. Dawn


----------

